# Golf practice



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

Guys, any tips on where to get a good beginners course?


----------



## th3_m4n_wh0_su3d_g0d (Jan 20, 2009)

kolhoznik said:


> Guys, any tips on where to get a good beginners course?


I am no Golf player but there are over a dozen Golf clubs and academies in Dubai.

Golf Dubai


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep, I know - I tried the Emirates Golf club and it's a very nice place. Just trying to gather feedback from anyone who has experience with any other place....


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

kolhoznik said:


> Yep, I know - I tried the Emirates Golf club and it's a very nice place. Just trying to gather feedback from anyone who has experience with any other place....


hi sorry can't help you with course but do you mind telling me how much you were at Emirates? My son plays golf occasionally and we were wondering if we should bring his clubs when we come, but thought it maybe really expensive to play?

Thanks loads


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

dallan said:


> hi sorry can't help you with course but do you mind telling me how much you were at Emirates? My son plays golf occasionally and we were wondering if we should bring his clubs when we come, but thought it maybe really expensive to play?
> 
> Thanks loads


If you have them take them! There isn't that much to do in Dubai and golf is great pass time. The driving range is fairly cheap - you get 3 clubs and a bucket for 85 dirhams (think the bucket is only 20 if you have clubs). Now if you want to do some real playing and not practicing prepare to put down around 900 dirhams, making it a bit more prohibitive do do every weekend


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

*Not much to do in Dubai!! You're having a laugh!!!*



kolhoznik said:


> If you have them take them! There isn't that much to do in Dubai and golf is great pass time. The driving range is fairly cheap - you get 3 clubs and a bucket for 85 dirhams (think the bucket is only 20 if you have clubs). Now if you want to do some real playing and not practicing prepare to put down around 900 dirhams, making it a bit more prohibitive do do every weekend


How can you possibly say there isn't much to do in Dubai? There is no end of things to do in Dubai. In fact try and find something that you can't do in Dubai!!!


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2009)

kolhoznik said:


> Guys, any tips on where to get a good beginners course?


Just a word of warning...the golf out here is soooooo expensive, in fact I believe it is the most expensive place in the world to play. Dubai is supposed to be setting itself up as the best tourist attraction in the world so that it will survive after the Oil has run out but I don't see it happening as with the exchange rate now it has got to be the most expensive place on the planet to go on holiday!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

When the weather clears off - i wouldn't mind teeing off with anyone who's interested... would be fun!


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

JamesE said:


> How can you possibly say there isn't much to do in Dubai? There is no end of things to do in Dubai. In fact try and find something that you can't do in Dubai!!!


Well, it's malls, malls and more malls  I was just kidding - but golf is a nice way to spend a Saturday morning!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

My mate Tom's the golf pro at Sharjah golf club, if you want his contact details pm me...


----------



## kingswood (Oct 18, 2008)

I would be interested in playing but have not played for years and am not very good, Festival City would be nearest for me does anyone know if you need a handicap? I might try the 9 holes first at Dubai Creek!


----------

